# Shimano SPD-SL cleats - red or yellow?



## rawsonstreet (Jul 17, 2008)

I've had Ultegra pedals and yellow cleats (allows a certain degree of side movement) for only 2 months and one of the cleats is very loose side - to - side no matter how much I adjust the tension on the pedal. Is this wear normal after a few months of riding? 

Has anyone tried red cleats? And are they any better? These are fixed and do not allow any side play.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Some swear by float cleats...I swear at 'em. Can't stand 'em. They wear out quickly, plus will eventually wear out the pedal.

I am still on my 1st set of reds and 10,000 + miles. The cleats lock in as good as new. Never tightened the tension, either. Looked at my pedals a second ago (my bike is in my office at the moment) and they show scarcely any wear. If your knees can stand it, IMO it's the only way to go.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rawsonstreet said:


> I've had Ultegra pedals and yellow cleats (allows a certain degree of side movement) for only 2 months and *one of the cleats is very loose side - to - side *no matter how much I adjust the tension on the pedal. Is this wear normal after a few months of riding?
> Has anyone tried red cleats? And are they any better? These are fixed and do not allow any side play.


The way you describe it, I wouldn't jump to a conclusion that the cleat is worn. Seems odd that it would only be one, but it's possible if it's the one used to engage/ disengage frequently. BTW, the tension adjustment is for the release mechanism, not float adjustment. FWIW I've been using yellows for a year with no problems. 

If it's only one cleat I'd suggest checking the way that cleat is mounted (is it secure?) and that pedal. I'm not familiar with some earlier Ultegra pedals, but apparently there are plastic/ rubber plates that wear, so if yours are so equipped that could be an issue as well.

Regarding the red vs yellow debate: I've had knee problems in the past, so float is a good thing.


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have Ultegra pedals as well and I usually wear out my left cleat faster than my right just due to the fact that I always use my left foot to stop at lights.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

rawsonstreet said:


> I've had Ultegra pedals and yellow cleats (allows a certain degree of side movement) for only 2 months and one of the cleats is very loose side - to - side no matter how much I adjust the tension on the pedal. Is this wear normal after a few months of riding?
> 
> Has anyone tried red cleats? And are they any better? These are fixed and do not allow any side play.



Have you checked the screws that hold the cleat on to the shoe? Also, try rearranging the screws in the holes (trade out the screw in one hole for another). I think you may not have screws tight enough. They are appearing to be tight enough when you try to see if they are loose with your hands, but given the added leverage and strength with your foot, you might be able to get movement. Also make certain that you have those square washers in each hole. A couple of other things to try:

a) Take off your cleats and clean up the interface between the cleat and the bottom of the shoe. Make certain that there is no oil or other slippery stuff in there.

b) Cut a piece of paper to the outline of the cleat and put this in between the cleat and the shoe - when you tighten down the cleat, the paper will (hopefully) act as a compressable washer and hold the cleat in place

c) Maybe your screws are old and the threads are worn out? New screws might help (get a new pair of cleats and there is a new screw kit in there).

d) Also, the first few times after remounting a new set of cleats the screws seem to get loose. Tighten them up the first few times you are out or do it about half way through your first ride with the new cleats mounted. Also, make certain you have parked some place where you can be seen by motorists. There is no sight weirder than seeing a person torquing on wrench on the bottom of a shoe. 

e) If the screws still keep coming loose, go to your local hardware store and get a few star lock washers. These will go at the top of the screw, just below the screw head and above the square metal washer. The star shape o the washer will dig into the metal parts and provide some friction. Make certain that you get washers that are small enough to fit in the recessed part of the cleat where the screw goes

f) I like the yellow (float). If you have alignment issues with your knees (like your knees are on fire after a ride), try getting a shim kit. This kit puts small wedges between the cleat and the shoe and adjusts the alignment of your knee and leg overall to the pedal. Look up "LeMond Wedge" I use these and they're great!

hope it helps....

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The yellow float cleats have a narrower "tongue" at the front. When they are worn a bit (or the plastic wear plates on the first gen SPD-SL pedals are worn) they can move side to side pretty easily.

I prefer the red no float cleats. I like the locked in feeling. They can get a bit sloppy on first gen SPD-SL pedals with worn wear plates but not like the yellow cleats.

Float only helps your knees if you have a biomechanical problem where you are trying to rotate your feet on each pedal stroke. Not many people have that. But float also allows you to not have to get your cleat set up exact, and that is the major use of float. That means that if you are willing to pay attention to what your body is telling you, chances are that you don't need float, just to spend some time setting your cleats up to fit how you pedal.


----------



## rawsonstreet (Jul 17, 2008)

It's very odd, the play on the pedals is set to the smallest amount possible, tension is way up on both, but somehow the left cleat still has play. The screws are tight on the cleat but the play is much more that the left cleat - I think I'll get a new pair to see if that's the issue.

The cleats are worn but not the point where it makes contact with the pedal. I wonder does KEO's fit better?


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

rawsonstreet said:


> It's very odd, the play on the pedals is set to the smallest amount possible, tension is way up on both, but somehow the left cleat still has play. The screws are tight on the cleat but the play is much more that the left cleat - I think I'll get a new pair to see if that's the issue.
> 
> The cleats are worn but not the point where it makes contact with the pedal. I wonder does KEO's fit better?


To review, the adjustable tension setting only changes the force required to unclip. Play is solely determined by type of cleat and how new or worn the cleat is.


----------



## portinho6 (May 16, 2012)

I have SPD-SL cleats/pedals for my road bike and I tried using my shoes for a spinning class and couldn't get them to work. I got impatient and switched to regular shoes. It appears that the class is using SPD pedals. Can you confirm that I will not be able to use my shoes because they are not compatible. Thanks,


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

No, SPD-SL are not compatible with SPD.

And now, let us allow this thread to rest for another 3 years.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

portinho6 said:


> I have SPD-SL cleats/pedals for my road bike and I tried using my shoes for a spinning class and couldn't get them to work. I got impatient and switched to regular shoes. It appears that the class is using SPD pedals. Can you confirm that I will not be able to use my shoes because they are not compatible. Thanks,


Mate, you've made the same post in about 4 or 5 different threads. What gives? One post in one thread was enough.


----------



## portinho6 (May 16, 2012)

i know but wanted to get a confirmation before the class i was attending and only had about an hour so i was hoping to get someone to look at it. I didn't have enough comments to start my own thread so it was the best way to get a quick response.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I hope you got your situation sorted. Cheers.


----------

